# best oc phenom mobo?



## OCQuadNick (Jan 19, 2008)

i just want to know the best board for over clocking a phenom 9500 i currently have the asus m3a and it sucks at oc'ing cpu wise and also it would help if it were under 120 dollars


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2008)

You know that you are very lucky if you can get a Phenom to 2.6ghz with any motherboard right?


----------



## OCQuadNick (Jan 19, 2008)

ive seen ppl on this with my same cpu at 2.8 ghz, 2.8 is all i want 2.5 feels week and plus the board im using now wont go to waste


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2008)

2.8 is a longshot with a Phenom on any board.  You should be able to do something with your current board, have you tried a bios update?  If you really want to get this thing up there you are probablly going to have to pay for it.  I would recommend this because it uses an easier to understand bios. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128075


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey man, I have the Asus M3A32-MVP and although I don't have a Phenom CPU, I can tell you from my personal experinces this is a great board. I find that it does a real well job at overclocking my 6400+ and RAM.

You might want to check to see if your PSU is doing a good job or what settings you are useing in your BIOS. Then again, thier have been quite a few people who have complained about this board so, maybe it ain't working out for you, just tyring to help.


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2008)

This is a 3dMark06 score by a guy who really knows what he's doing with the MSI 790 AM2+ board.  
17, DaMulta - ATi HD2900XT @ 900/1153 - 12556 - Phenom 9500 @ 2860.2Mhz - 260FSB


btw, what are your temps like?


----------



## OCQuadNick (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks guys ive decided to swap my mobo with this msi one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130138    ,
its also a 790 x cept its 50 bucks cheeper, ive seen a few good rates on this board  im going to slap an athlon 5200+ and a bfg 7800 into my m3a for my little brother thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## OCQuadNick (Jan 19, 2008)

My temps i have checked recently and im not by my pc but they were under 40C or around


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 19, 2008)

phenoms can go higher, a few review sites got them to 3ghz


----------



## trog100 (Jan 19, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> phenoms can go higher, a few review sites got them to 3ghz



yes and more have failed to get them anywhere near that.. 

anyways its the cpu thats the problem not the mobo.. 

trog


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2008)

OCQuadNick said:


> i just want to know the best board for over clocking a phenom 9500 i currently have the asus m3a and it sucks at oc'ing cpu wise and also it would help if it were under 120 dollars



You bought a CPU that suffers from a errata bug , This bug is not present in the mobo it is a CPU problem and well you will be lucky to get any thing past 2.6Ghz . You mobo is fine . 
If you wanted to oc and have a quad core CPU to do it on you should have gone with the Intel Q6600 as there is no bug in them at all and 3.6Ghz is the norm for them . 
Good luck with the Phenom   .


----------



## jpierce55 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hold off and wait a little while, a couple of us are communicating with Asus while the are working on getting the bios straight on the M3A. The board you posted has some reviews stating low clock speeds and popping the Mosfets.

How did you get the 9500 to 2.5 on the M3A, is it stable? I could only get 2.46 with my 9600 being (100%) stable. With a 10k score you must have the TLB fix working, look at my score.

Have you tried the 501 bios? It is better.


----------



## OCQuadNick (Jan 19, 2008)

my score was 10k because of my video card it was a 2900pro 256 bit and it was basicly un overclockable thats why my score was so crappy



also i have not updated my bios because ive heard of decreases in scores because of it


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 19, 2008)

well with A3 revision Phenoms comming in Febuary that bug is gone according to AMD and should allow clock speeds to be ramped up


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 19, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> phenoms can go higher, a few review sites got them to 3ghz



I had mine 20Mhz from 3.0Ghz. Not very stable. The only stable 3.0s I have seen are the Black 9600 chips.


Most people try and OC these chips like K8s and because of that they have no luck.


----------



## OCQuadNick (Jan 19, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I had mine 20Mhz from 3.0Ghz. Not very stable. The only stable 3.0s I have seen are the Black 9600 chips.
> 
> 
> Most people try and OC these chips like K8s and because of that they have no luck.



What mother board were you using?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 19, 2008)

The MSi 790FX with bios 1.1


----------



## OCQuadNick (Jan 19, 2008)

790x for 99 dollars or the 790 fx for 160 dolars?


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 19, 2008)

I want to get my hands on a m3a board with a black 9600.


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2008)

OCQuadNick said:


> 790x for 99 dollars or the 790 fx for 160 dolars?



AMD 5000+ B.E. for $99 FTW!!!  Give the Phenom to needy children.

Btw, the B3 stepping Phenoms are almost here!  The 45nm Quad Opty's are being run through the paces right now too!


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 19, 2008)

OCQuadNick said:


> 790x for 99 dollars or the 790 fx for 160 dolars?



I don't know if the BIOS is the same between the two.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 19, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I don't know if the BIOS is the same between the two.






erocker said:


> AMD 5000+ B.E. for $99 FTW!!!  Give the Phenom to needy children.



For K8s get the FX-62 hands down. That's IMO of course


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> For K8s get the FX-62 hands down. That's IMO of course



Where to find them?  You know where I could pick up a FX-60 cheap?  I think I burnt a core on my opty.


----------



## OCQuadNick (Jan 19, 2008)

Bah... all i want is 2.8 stable and i will be a happy little boy


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> Where to find them?  You know where I could pick up a FX-60 cheap?  I think I burnt a core on my opty.



TigerDirect



OCQuadNick said:


> Bah... all i want is 2.8 stable and i will be a happy little boy



2.6 is all I could do stable, but that would out run all of the k8s that I have had.


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> TigerDirect



Nope.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 19, 2008)

Don't know then Google shopping would be the next place to look.


----------



## erocker (Jan 19, 2008)

Lol, for the amount of money people want for a FX-60, I might as well buy a QX9650!  I guess it's time to put this thing to rest... My Opty is only 6 months old... and dying...


----------



## Kursah (Jan 19, 2008)

OCQuadNick said:


> Bah... all i want is 2.8 stable and i will be a happy little boy



For now maybe...but for how long do you really think have 2.8 when other quad cores out there can hit 1.0GHz+ over that? I think the B3's will be the way to go for Phenoms, I just hope the oc-ing bar can be raised on their side! Best of luck to you, I hope you reach your goal!


----------



## OCQuadNick (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks for the support im going to do what i  im going to let my brother buy the msi board and swap him my m3a because hes using an amd 5200+,


----------



## cdawall (Jan 19, 2008)

that msi board is a great deal  though i recommend selling the phenom on ebay and picking up a sempron and waiting for B3


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103196

or you could spend like $15 more and get a X@ brisbane/windsor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103732
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103775


----------



## trickson (Jan 20, 2008)

cdawall said:


> that msi board is a great deal  though i recommend selling the phenom on ebay and picking up a sempron and waiting for B3
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103196
> ...



Why not just sell it all and get the Q6600 ? I mean why wait for some thing that is not certain ?
The Phenom is a good quad core CPU yes but if you are looking for some thing that can over clock and run faster then why settle for low-end Defective parts ?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 20, 2008)

Phenom sucks!!! It's a dud 4 core that only runs on 3cores... the fourth has been disabled... i think ill wait for a proper running 4 core amd chip.. my black 6400 smokes man...


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> Phenom sucks!!! It's a dud 4 core that only runs on 3cores... the fourth has been disabled... i think ill wait for a proper running 4 core amd chip.. my black 6400 smokes man...



WTF are u talking about.


----------



## jpierce55 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a feeling part of the Phenom problem is with the chipset support, not all of it mind you. The q6600 is a much better deal at normal price, but he already has the Phenom now.

I second the Damulta. When do you get your BE


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 20, 2008)

Last week, I'll have a black 9600 soon.


----------



## trickson (Jan 20, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Last week, I'll have a black 9600 soon.


WHY IN GOD's Name do you want a Phenom? they SUCK!


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 20, 2008)

I already owned a 9500, have you?


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 20, 2008)

just what i said... phenom only run on 3 cores... DO your reserch!!! spend the 10 bucks and get Maximum PC January 2008 mag and they tell ya all about it.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 20, 2008)

The new triple-core Phenom  will only run on 3 cores.


Scan the pages in or give some links. Mine ran on 4 cores.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 20, 2008)

maximumpc.com just look around and you will see what im talking about
I dont mean to burst ya bubble cus im an AMD fan all the way,but like i said i'll wait for a new batch running around 3ghz b4 i buy


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 20, 2008)

I did....didn't see anything like that.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 20, 2008)

well just google it or like i said go buy the mag and check it out... i wouldn't BS ya.... i'm not here to cause crap, just some friendly advise..


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 20, 2008)

I think that it would be all over the net if that was true.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 20, 2008)

whatever dude... just buy the mag already and it'll tell ya all you ever wanted to know ok!


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 20, 2008)

Give a link, why would nobody be talking about that?

Or scan the pages in. I bet they are talking about the new triple core about to come out.


----------



## Silverel (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, the tri-core phenom is on 3 cores.

the quad-core phenom is on 4 cores.

Go back to your cereal, and lay off the sugar.


----------



## trickson (Jan 20, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I already owned a 9500, have you?



Why would I ? I will not buy a CPU that has any KNOWN ERRATA bug let alone a CPU that just plain sucks at over clocking . WHY???? 

As far as the Phenom running on 3 cores DUDE you are WRONG ! they are quad core CPU's !  you maybe confused because AMD plans on a tri core CPU and it will also be the Phenom just the ones they can't use as quad core is all . You need to eather put up some links and prove your right or shut up . 
The fact is they are good CPU's and all just not worth a crap to me .


----------



## Silverel (Jan 20, 2008)

Trickson, you're running on a chip that has known errata.

... hell, there's probably a list of things wrong with that chip.

All chips have errata. AMD got stupid and made a "fix" that gives a ~10% performance hit. Hence the big deal, crying babies, and alien conspiracy sex scandals. The TLB bug in particular is one that for 99% of people out there, wouldn't even have it under the circumstances to cause it.

Common consumers would never trip the TLB bug.


----------



## trickson (Jan 20, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Trickson, you're running on a chip that has known errata.
> 
> ... hell, there's probably a list of things wrong with that chip.
> 
> ...



Yes but we would (or I know I would ) . They still have it and I don't want it .
If you have some kind of proof to this being the case on my CPU then I would like to see this . I am not saying your wrong but if they do have this and all you say is true then why are they only talking about it on AMD's side and more over why is the Phenom being PLAGUED with it so much so we are hearing all about it ? Still that is one CPU that is not worth the silicon it is made out of . (TO ME) .


----------



## Silverel (Jan 20, 2008)

Enlighten me as to how you would trip the TLB then.

Also, did you know the C2D line may or may not shut down when the chip passes the T-junction? Not that you should ever push it that far, but it's been reported by intel. In fact, if you email them and ask for a list of errata for the C2D line, they might even give you a copy of it.

Errata is part of every processor ever made. The TLB is none of your concern, as with many hundreds of other pointless errata found over the years.

c2d errata list Intel stopped listing it publicly sometime this year, luckily some good people took a snapshot of it.


----------



## trickson (Jan 20, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Enlighten me as to how you would trip the TLB then.
> 
> Also, did you know the C2D line may or may not shut down when the chip passes the T-junction? Not that you should ever push it that far, but it's been reported by intel. In fact, if you email them and ask for a list of errata for the C2D line, they might even give you a copy of it.
> 
> ...



Ok that is all well and good but there is no way you can convince me to get a Phenom . they just are not worth the hassle to me . so errata and TLB aside they are not worth it at all . not when a Q6600 can over clock higher and out perform them all!


----------



## Silverel (Jan 20, 2008)

That's a more than legit reason for me. Thank you good sir.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 20, 2008)

(smiles) i thought you were a better man then that trick.... just buy the fuchn mag and you all will see... I'm done with this lame thread....l8r peeps


----------



## trickson (Jan 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> (smiles) i thought you were a better man then that trick.... just buy the fuchn mag and you all will see... I'm done with this lame thread....l8r peeps



Why do I need to get a mag to tell me what you know nothing about ? 
First off you need to put up or shut up ! there is no proof that a Phenom quad core is a tri core ! you make us sound stupid and although I may not be a the smartest man alive I know for a fact (some thing you are not give any one ) that the Phenoms now being put out are true QUAD CORE CPU's ! if you have any prof against this ( and I know you don't ) then provide it to us now !  You are the LAME one not any one els here !


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 20, 2008)

ok trick i'll be sure not to post to any of your dumb ass comments.... later little man


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 20, 2008)

there you go dumb ass..... read it


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> there you go dumb ass..... read it



Pretty hard since the text illiegible.


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> there you go dumb ass..... read it



hey I just want to let you know, the current Phenoms out now are quad cores, they are gonna release a tri core version this year.  So ahh do all of us a favor and please, know what your talking about before you open your mouth, and chill out with the swear words and just try not to be rude, Thats just childish and ridiculous


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 20, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> hey I just want to let you know, the current Phenoms out now are quad cores, they are gonna release a tri core version this year.  So ahh do all of us a favor and please, know what your talking about before you open your mouth, and chill out with the swear words and just try not to be rude, Thats just childish and ridiculous



+1


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 20, 2008)

sure np bud... have a great night


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> sure np bud... have a great night



Thanks for being respectful about it, Im new here, but I still know my stuff and theres no reason to put down someone, there just here to learn, just like you and I


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 20, 2008)

lol thanks for uploading that.

techpowerup.org is down


----------



## asb2106 (Jan 20, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> lol thanks for uploading that.
> 
> techpowerup.org is down



Yah, after they were announced, as in coming later in the future
http://www.guru3d.com/newsitem.php?id=6302
thats an article on it but just google 3 core phenom and you will see. 


The Current models are all quads


----------



## jpierce55 (Jan 20, 2008)

Click my signature and look how bad the Phenom 9600 sucks in performance . This one is limited because the board has no voltage increase atm... but it is not to shabby imo.

Now I will admit paying full price the Q6600 is the way to go, but my board and processor was under $300. 

I hate the TLB errata thing, AMD shot their selves in the foot. If they had not told anybody, nobody would have ever known.


----------



## trickson (Jan 20, 2008)

jpierce55 said:


> Click my signature and look how bad the Phenom 9600 sucks in performance . This one is limited because the board has no voltage increase atm... but it is not to shabby imo.
> 
> Now I will admit paying full price the Q6600 is the way to go, but my board and processor was under $300.
> 
> I hate the TLB errata thing, AMD shot their selves in the foot. If they had not told anybody, nobody would have ever known.



Ok not to burst your bubble but look at my 3dmark06 score and you will see some thing . I smoke yours first off ( JK)  . 





If you look close you can see that your Quad core CPU is only 200 points higher than mine ! 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4772347

So this is what I have to say a C2D E6750 Clocked to 3.8Ghz will perform 2% lower than a Quad core AMD Phenom ! This is why I am saying AMD sucks ! you should be out performing mine by 50 - 100% not 2% . ( forgive me if I am getting this % stuff all wrong but 200 point for a Quad core is just not enough for me to justify going to a Phenom when I know a Q6600 will get me 500 to 700 more points over my C2D . 

@fullinfusion Calling me names is not going to prove your point . I could care less what you call me it is a sign of your low self esteem , Do you feel better now ? I hope so . I just want you to know that you are wrong there are at this time no Phenoms running on 3 cores they are true Quad core CPU's and for you to tell me I am wrong is not right ! and to call me names when you are wrong is just childish . sorry if I offended you to the point you had to resort to being a 5 year old ! But you can't prove us all here wrong . That thing you put up did not prove me or any one els here wrong . what you failed to see is that AMD is PLANING on a tri core CPU Phenom they are not NOT NOT !! putting out the tri core Phenom at this time so they are in fact putting out Quad core Phenoms right now ! what does this mean ? well simply put all Phenoms that are out for sale RIGHT NOW ARE TRUE QUAD CORE CPU's !  
Thank you fullinfusion for calling me names I hope that you feel better now .


----------



## peach1971 (Jan 20, 2008)

Just stepping in with some more test results.


Benchmarks @default clocks (HD3870, 2GB PC2-6400, Vista):
BAPco Sysmark 2007 Rendering | Cinebench | 3DMark05 | 3DMark06 | Quake4 | Splinter Cell | World in Conflict | Call of Juarez | CPU Power Consumption

Nforce 590SLI Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe & Ph. 9600: *109* | *7397* | 14675 | *10875* | *203* | 118 | 48 | 35 | 121W
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Phenom 9600: 102 | 7333 | 14990 | 10706 | 202 | *121* | *50* | *38* | 96W 
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Athl X2 6000+: 105 | 5005 | *16173* | 10342 | 200 | *121* | 49 | 37 | *82W*

Source: c´t  2/2008


----------



## intel igent (Jan 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> there you go dumb ass..... read it



Please refrain from using that tone in this forum. 

It is open discussion facts and opinions not open flaming where you say what you want I say what I want and we curse eacother to death intill the thead is locked. 

You can get you're same point across without that tone and the forums will be better for it. Nobody learns and not much is accomplished the other way


----------



## trickson (Jan 20, 2008)

peach1971 said:


> Just stepping in with some more test results.
> 
> 
> Benchmarks @default clocks (HD3870, 2GB PC2-6400, Vista):
> ...



Not sure how to read this .


----------



## Silverel (Jan 20, 2008)

Benchmarks @Default clocks (HD3870, 2GB PC2-6400, Vista)


BAPco Sysmark 2007 Rendering
Nforce 590SLI Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe & Ph. 9600: *109 *
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Phenom 9600: 102
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Athl X2 6000+: 105

Cinebench
Nforce 590SLI Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe & Ph. 9600: *7397*
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Phenom 9600: 7333
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Athl X2 6000+: 5005

3DMark05
Nforce 590SLI Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe & Ph. 9600: 14675
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Phenom 9600: 14990
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Athl X2 6000+: *16173*

3DMark06 
Nforce 590SLI Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe & Ph. 9600: *10875*
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Phenom 9600: 10706
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Athl X2 6000+: 10342

Quake4
Nforce 590SLI Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe & Ph. 9600:*203*
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Phenom 9600: 202
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Athl X2 6000+: 200

Splinter Cell 
Nforce 590SLI Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe & Ph. 9600:118
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Phenom 9600:*121*
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Athl X2 6000+:*121*

World in Conflict
Nforce 590SLI Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe & Ph. 9600: 48
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Phenom 9600: *50*
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Athl X2 6000+: 49

Call of Juarez
Nforce 590SLI Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe & Ph. 9600: 35
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Phenom 9600: *38*
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Athl X2 6000+: 37

CPU Power Consumption
Nforce 590SLI Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe & Ph. 9600: *121W*
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Phenom 9600: 96W
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Athl X2 6000+: 82W


----------



## trickson (Jan 20, 2008)

Loos like a dual core 600+ is better off than a Quad core Phenom to me . 
What I mean is why would you want to get a 2% increase in performance by getting a Phenom 4 core when you can get 50% by getting a Q6600 ? it just doesn't add up IMHO.
And it can't be the power usage as it seems like it take more to run the Phenom than the dual core . 
I stand behind what I say the Phenom is a total FLOP it sucks !

You can view all my score of most all the popular benchmarks here and compair it to the Phenom I bet you will find I am killing it ! 
http://compsupportforums.com/index.php?showtopic=97


----------



## jpierce55 (Jan 20, 2008)

trickson said:


> If you look close you can see that your Quad core CPU is only 200 points higher than mine !
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=4772347
> 
> So this is what I have to say a C2D E6750 Clocked to 3.8Ghz will perform 2% lower than a Quad core AMD Phenom ! This is why I am saying AMD sucks ! you should be out performing mine by 50 - 100% not 2% . ( forgive me if I am getting this % stuff all wrong but 200 point for a Quad core is just not enough for me to justify going to a Phenom when I know a Q6600 will get me 500 to 700 more points over my C2D .



For one, I agree the Phenom is not a good upgrade at typical pricing.(not sure about the BE yet) I paid ~$290 for my board and processor.  $199 for the processor shipped, vs $189 for an e6750. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115029 I grant you lower power consumption. 

In arguments of the performance, yes the Q6600 will smash the Phenom. In arguments of comparing the e6750; you have 7.6ghz and I have 9.84. I should have ~23% more than you at this clock (2.46 not 2.57 like the 3dmark shows) and so I only have 6% fair enough.

No I don't claim the Phenom as fantastic, the q6600 is a much better deal.


----------



## intel igent (Jan 20, 2008)

fullinfusion said:


> (smiles) just read the mag and you will see



*quote editted for content and tone*

have a quick read yourself and youll see that they are reffering to the upcoming phenom tri-core CPU's


----------



## peach1971 (Jan 20, 2008)

To complete the list... 

Benchmarks @default clocks (HD3870, 2GB PC2-6400, Vista)


BAPco Sysmark 2007 Rendering
Nforce 590SLI Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe & Ph. 9600: 109
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Phenom 9600: 102
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Athl X2 6000+: 105
Intel X38 Gigabyte X38-DQ6 & Q6600: *141* 

Cinebench
Nforce 590SLI Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe & Ph. 9600: 7397
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Phenom 9600: 7333
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Athl X2 6000+: 5005
Intel X38 Gigabyte X38-DQ6 & Q6600: *8569*

3DMark05
Nforce 590SLI Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe & Ph. 9600: 14675
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Phenom 9600: 14990
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Athl X2 6000+: *16173*
Intel X38 Gigabyte X38-DQ6 & Q6600: 14554

3DMark06 
Nforce 590SLI Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe & Ph. 9600: 10875
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Phenom 9600: 10706
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Athl X2 6000+: 10342
Intel X38 Gigabyte X38-DQ6 & Q6600: *11412*

Quake4
Nforce 590SLI Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe & Ph. 9600: 203
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Phenom 9600: 202
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Athl X2 6000+: 200
Intel X38 Gigabyte X38-DQ6 & Q6600: *222*

Splinter Cell 
Nforce 590SLI Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe & Ph. 9600: 118
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Phenom 9600: 121
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Athl X2 6000+: 121
Intel X38 Gigabyte X38-DQ6 & Q6600: *125*

World in Conflict
Nforce 590SLI Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe & Ph. 9600: 48
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Phenom 9600: 50
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Athl X2 6000+: 49
Intel X38 Gigabyte X38-DQ6 & Q6600: *61
*
Call of Juarez
Nforce 590SLI Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe & Ph. 9600: 35
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Phenom 9600: 38
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Athl X2 6000+: 37
Intel X38 Gigabyte X38-DQ6 & Q6600: *39*

CPU Power Consumption
Nforce 590SLI Asus M3A32-MVP Deluxe & Ph. 9600: 121W
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Phenom 9600: 96W
AMD 790X Gigabyte MA790X-DS4 & Athl X2 6000+: *82W*
Intel X38 Gigabyte X38-DQ6 & Q6600: 174W


AMD´s winner would be the Athlon X2 6400+ for sure.


----------



## trickson (Jan 20, 2008)

AMD's the winner ? I don't see it bro!


----------



## peach1971 (Jan 20, 2008)

Lol, I didn´t mean "AMD is" but "AMD´s". 

Saying X2 6400+ outperforms Phenom 9600 by performance/$$€€ and performance/watt.

AMD must be able to increase the Phenom clock to 2.6 GHz @250$, otherwise they should just bury this chip.


----------



## trickson (Jan 20, 2008)

OH ok then . 
AMD has some hurdles to over come and for now even I can see that the E6750 I have is a better choice than a Phenom . This of course is just my opinion on the matter .


----------



## peach1971 (Jan 20, 2008)

trickson said:


> I can see that the E6750 I have is a better choice than a Phenom


Speaking of today´s Phenoms: There is no doubt about this!


----------



## trickson (Jan 20, 2008)

peach1971 said:


> Speaking of today´s Phenoms: There is no doubt about this!



Yes speaking of todays stuff .


----------

